# Pigeon unable to fly



## tippytree (Sep 24, 2004)

Two days ago while feeding all the wild birds in my garden which includes a small flock of ferel pigeons i noticed my toddler chasing a pigeon around( she tries to stroke them). The pigeon tried to take off and got about a foot of the ground and dropped to the floor. I kept her away and put seed near where it was resting. 
I put the dog on cat duty but as it was starting to get dark and the dog came inside, i was so worried about a cat getting it I put an old blanket on floor in the conservatory, put wild bird seed and water down for it and took it in for the night. In the morning i took it outside. Last night i did the same. today in the garden it kept huddling in corners. I caught it trying to drink from the drain so i put some fresh water in a frisby and it had a long drink.
I was so worried that tonight i took it to the vets to check its wings and health. The nurse took it through to give it a check up and said it was very weak and that she could feel its breastbone. She said its wings were fine. She advised me to get pigeon feed and finely crushed corn? 
I got pigeon feed and some fine chopped corn from the nearest pet shop that was open. I have put it in the spare room where it has got peace and quiet with a new bowl for its water and put both types of food down for it. I will keep it indoors now for its own safety. Does any know how i can tell if he is eating ok and recovering? Also how long roughly will it take for him to recover? Is there anything else I can do for it? By the way he is brown and white with a beautiful face and my 3 kids who have fallen in love with it have named it pigey.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It could be a youngster not quite ready to fly well or could be ill and/or injured in some way. Given the brown and white color, it could also be some type of show pigeon that just doesn't fly well. Are you able to post a picture of the bird?

You've done well to provide food and fresh water and a stress free place for the bird to start recovering. It's purely a guess on my part, but I suspect the bird was dehydrated and starving. If that's the case, you should start seeing evidence of the digestive system starting up again by an increased amount of poop. What do the feces look like? 

A couple of weeks of R&R and room service should get the bird back in good shape if dehydration and starvation were the problems.

Do you know if the vet checked for canker and parasites?

Thank you for helping this needy bird, and please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## tippytree (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sad News*

Sadly pigey has just died. i picked him up and he snuggled to me. a few minites later he took a few gasps of air and stopped breathing. May God take him into bird heaven.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry that it died!

The photo shows that it is an adult. It had probably reached the point of no return when there was nothing that could be done for it other than to give it a safe warm place and a lot of love.

Thank you for caring for it!

Cynthia


----------

